# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Για το  Linear FM 30W

## ntinosch93

Καλησπερα! θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι οσον αφορα το  Linear FM 30W με τρανζίστορ BLY89 του site του FM1!
Βρεθηκε στα χερια μου το εν λογω τρανζιστορ και σκεφτικα να υλοποιησω την κατασκευη του linear! Ομως 
η δυσκολια μου ειναι το με ποια ταση πρεπει να τροφοδοτησω το κυκλωμα διοτι αλλα λεει το σχηματικο και αλλα η περιγραφη!
Οπως επισης και πια η τιμη της R1 και πια η χρησιμοτητα της!
Ισως και με την περισσοτερη εμπειρια-γνωση πολλων να μου δωσουν τις σωστες οδηγιες για την επιτευξη του στοχου!

----------


## chip

δες και το datasheet του κατασκευαστή.Το τρανζιστορ αυτο είναι για 12-13,5V

----------


## ntinosch93

> δες και το datasheet του κατασκευαστή.Το τρανζιστορ αυτο είναι για 12-13,5V



Βρηκα σε ενα σιτε ομως οτι δεχεται λογιικα 36ν 3,5Α PQ=25W
http://www.lcdtvrepair.us/transistor...Γͺncia_--37225

----------


## sigmacom

Τα 36V είναι η peak breakdown (=μπάρμπεκιου) τάση μεταξύ συλλέκτη-εκπομπού.
Το τρανζίστορ είναι για 13,5V όπως είπε και ο *chip*.
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/data...lips/BLY89.pdf

----------


## ntinosch93

Αρα οσον αφορα την κατασκευη του linear 30w πρεπει να τροφοδοτηθει με 13,5ν ? η μπορει και παραπανω?
και τι ρευμα θα καταναλωνει περιπου? 
ρωταω για να δω αν ενας Μ/Τ που εχω μου κανει.(ειναι τοροειδης 12ν/50w)

----------


## chip

ναι καλός ακούγεται αυτός ο μετασχηματιστής αλλά θα βάλεις και σταθεροποιητή....
βέβαια με 12V και σταθεροποιητή δύσκολα θα πάρεις 13,5V οπότε κάτι θα χάσεις σε ισχύ.
Μέχρι και 13,8 μπορείς να πας... αλλά να έχεις χαμηλά στάσιμα κύματα!!!
Επίσης αν το τροφοδοτικό είναι μεταβλητό (πχ 7-13,8 ) θα ήταν καλό γιατί θα μπορούσες να δώσεις αρχικά χαμηλότερη τάση και ρυθμίζοντας για λίγα στάσιμα σιγά σιγά να ανεβάσεις την τάση τροφοδοσίας.
Θα συνιστούσα στην ανόρθωση διόδους schotky για να μην έχεις μεγάλη πτώση τάσης και φυσικά μην τσιγκουνεφτής του πυκωντές εξομάλυνσης... θα πρότειναι 6800 ή καλύτερα 10000 μF.

----------


## ntinosch93

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ chip! με βοηθησες αρκετα οσον αφορα την τροφοδοσια!
Λογικα μεταβλητο τροφοδοτικο θα φτιαξω οπως λες!
Οσο με το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα σε σχεση με την R1 ποια η τιμη της και η χρησιμοτητα της?

----------


## JOUN

Aν μπορεις να περιμενεις λιγο καλυτερα να παρεις αυτο: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-2A-3A-5A...item2ecac02ba0
Με λιγοτερα απο 10 Ε(για το 5Α μιλαω) καθαρισες.. Οι πυκνωτες και μονο αν φτιαξεις το αλλο θα σου βγουν περισσοτερο.

----------


## ntinosch93

Φενεται πολυ καλο και ωντος φθηνο! αλλα θεωρω πως δεν υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη ικανοποιηση με το να φτιαξεις κατι μονο σου!
Ασε που θελω να ειναι μεταβλητο!!

----------


## ntinosch93

Η R1 τελικα στο κυκλωμα τι ρολο παιζει και ποια η τιμη της?
Γνωριζει κανεις??

----------


## chip

καλύτερα να μην βάλει switching τροφοδοτικό σε linear.... που μάλλον θα το δουλεύει και κοντά στα όρια... πόσο μάλλον οταν μιλάμε για τροφοδοτικό που φτιάχθηκε για να οδηγεί led....

σε ποιο κύκλωμα η R1,
αν μιλάς γι αυτή στο datasheet στο κύκλωμα της βάσης υποθέτω οτι έχει προκύψει από τους υπολογισμούς (με smith chart) για σωστή προσαρμογή από κύκλωμα εισόδου 50Ω στη βάση του τρανζίστορ

----------


## ntinosch93

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42661
Εδω στο σχηματικο υπαρχει στην τροφοδοσια μια αντισταση R1 η οποια δεν αναγραφει καποια τιμη! 
και εκτος απο αυτο η pcb που ειχε χρησιμοποισει τοτε οπως φενεται υλοποιημενο ειναι διαφορετικη απο αυτη που δινει!!
τι προτεινεις να κανω?
Αν το εφτιαχνα σε διατρητη μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερο?  η χρειαζεται καλυτερα pcb?

----------


## JOUN

> καλύτερα να μην βάλει switching τροφοδοτικό σε linear.... που μάλλον θα το δουλεύει και κοντά στα όρια... πόσο μάλλον οταν μιλάμε για τροφοδοτικό που φτιάχθηκε για να οδηγεί led....



Τα περισσοτερα linear χρησιμοποιουν switching τροφοδοτικα λογω υψηλου βαθμου αποδοσης και μικρου ογκου. H καλυτερη φωτο που μπορεσα να βρω:https://www.google.gr/search?q=rvr+f...2F%3B960%3B720

----------


## chip

ναι αλλά είναι σωστά σχεδιασμένα τα switching αυτά με τα κατάλληλα φίλτρα... και όχι το φθηνότερο switching για χρήση σε led που θα μπορούσε να κάνει απλή ανόρθωση και να μην έχει καν πυκνωτή στην έξοδο!

Η αντίσταση αυτή υπάρχει και στο σχέδιο της Phlips και είναι 4,7Ω.. για κάποιο λόγο περιορίζει τη λειτουργία του πυκνωτή αυτού σε χαμηλότερες συχνότητες....

----------


## JOUN

Δηλαδη κατι που θα φτιαξει μονος του θα ειναι καλυτερο απο το φθηνοτερο switching που κυκλοφορει;Εχω παρει αρκετα τετοια και ειναι μια χαρα,με τις προστασιες τους απο υπερταση-υπερενταση, υπερθερμανση κλπ.
Οσο για την απλη ανορθωση που λες μαλλον κατι αλλο εννοεις,δεν δουλευουν ετσι τα switching,αυτο που εδειξα τουλαχιστον.Κατι αλλα που ειναι για φορτιση κινητων ισως..

----------


## chip

δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει το συγκεκριμένο....
Αν φτιάξει κάτι μόνος του και το φτιάξει σωστά σίγουρα θα έχει πολύ λιγότερο θόρυβο και δεν θα έχει προβλήματα... εφόσον βέβαια δεν κάνει τσιγγουνιές.... πχ ένα τροφοδοτικό με LM338K (όχι από ebay) με πυκνωτές 10.000μF σίγουρα θα έχει λιγότερο θόρυβο και προστασία θα έχει... φυσικά θα του κοστίσει πολύ περισσότερο...
αν θέλει κανείς πραγματική προστασία από υπέρταση πρέπει να βάλει κύκλωμα crowbar όπου θα βραχυκυκλώσει την έξοδο μόλις η τάση ξεπεράσει το καθορισμένο όριο!

και φυσικά τα κλασικά τροφοδοτικά δεν χαλάνε σε σχέση με τα switching... δες αν χαλούσε ποτέ το τροφοδοτικό στις τηλεοράσεις αρχές δεκαετίας 80 που είχαν κλασικό μετασχηματιστή σε σχέση με την επόμενη γενιά που είχαν switching. Στις πρώτες δεν χαλούσε ποτέ! Στις άλλες αλλοτε καίγονταν τρανζίστορ άλλοτε χαλούσαν πυκνωτές, άλλοτε χαλούσε Optocoupler κλπ...

----------


## ntinosch93

Κοιτα λογο χρονου δεν παιζει να παραγγειλω και λογο εξασκησης μου προτιμω ιδιοκατασκευη!
οσο για την προστασια αυτο το crowbar δεν το ξερω! εχεις καποιο κυκλωμα που να δουλευει και να ειναι σχετικα ευκολο?

----------


## ntinosch93

Βασικα το crowbar ειναι μονο για υπερταση?
καποιο κυκλωμα για την προστασια ρευματος υπαρχει?

----------


## chip

τα switching έχουν προστασία ρεύματος και το lm338Κ (αν το χρησιμοποιήσεις) έχει προστασία ρεύματος 5Α (και υπερθέρμανσης) ναι το crowbar είναι για υπέρταση... πρακτικά η τελευταία γραμμή άμυνας....

Αν σκεφτείς να κάνει κάτι με LM338K μην σκεφτείς για ebay.. είναι γεμάτο μαιμούδες... πουλάνε τσιπάκι (υποτίθεται National Semiconductors)  των 40 ευρώ για 2-3 ευρώ και φυσικά  είναι μαϊμού LM317K που δεν δουλεύει πάνω από τα 1,5Α... Καλύτερα πάρε από Ελλάδα (κάπου 7-8 ευρώ πρέπει να έχει) LM338K κατασκευής ST.

----------


## ntinosch93

Βασικα το τροφοδοτικο που θα φτιαξω λεω να ειναι βασισμενο σε lm317τ και ενα 2ν3055 ετσι ωστε να μου δινει 5Α σχετικα ευκολα!
μεταβαλομενο με τασεις απο 9ν-14,5ν!
με μεγαλους πυκνωτες με ασφαλεια (πλακετας)...
Σκεφτομαι μηπως βαλω και εναν πυκνωτη 6υφ στα 400νac στην εισοδο της τασης τησς ΔΕΗ. Αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα εχω κανενα κερδος!

----------


## radiofonias

Το κύκλωμα οπως το φτιάχνεις εχει πολλά προβλήματα, ψάξε στο διαδικτυο και εδώ στο σαιτ για καλύτερο σχηματικό. Χωρίς αντίσταση απο την βάση προς την γη θα σαβουριάζει την μπάντα. Οπότε κρατάς την αντισταση R1 4,7 Ω η 10 Ω το ιδιο κάνει και βάζεις και μια R2 10 Ω απο την βάση προς την γή. 
Πυκνωτή στο AC  δεν χρειάζεσαι. Ο τοροιδης που έχεις είναι ενα καλό φίλτρο εναντι στην ΔΕΗ και το κύκλωμα με το 3055 είναι μια χαρά.
Τέλος οι μεταβλητοί εξόδου πρέπει να αντέχουν σε ισχύ και να μην είναι απλά τριμερ.
Μην σε νοιάζουν τα βαττ εξόδου αλλά το καθαρό σήμα χωρίς αρμονικες και ταλαντώσεις.

----------


## ntinosch93

Ναι εχεις δικιο! δεν με νοιαζει η εξοδος! οσο για το κυκλωμα πιστευα χωρις να το ξερω ομως πως ειναι σχετικα καλο! και επειδη εχω το τρανζιστορ το συγκεκριμενο ειπα να το δοκιμασω! τωρα αν εχεις να μου προτεινεις κατι με το bly89 ευπροσδεκτο! εκτος και αν γινουν καποιεσ απλεσ αλλαγεσ στο ηδη υπαρχον κυκλωμα τι οποιεσ ομως δεν γνωριζω!

----------


## chip

αν βάλεις 2n3055 (που ένα δε νομίζω να φτάνει) μάλλον δεν θα έχει προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος και αν καεί το 2n3055 θα περάσει όλη η τάση στην έξοδο και θα σου κάψει το BLY.

14,5V είναι πολλά! καλύτερα μην πας πάνω από τα 13,8!!! και μην προσπαθήσεις να πάρεις πάνω από 25W

----------


## ntinosch93

Αν του βαλω 2χ 2Ν3055 τοτε σιγοθρα θα δινει 5Α τοτε! και ισως να εχει και καποια πτωση τασης στην εξοδο λογο των 2 τρανζιστορ(2ν3055) αν δεν κανω λαθος! οσο για τα 14.5ν προσπαθησα σε προσομοιοτη να τα κατεβασω παιζοντας με τις αντιστασεις στο κυκλωμα του LM317 αλλα δεν καταφερα τπτ παραπανω απο το να αυξησω την αρχικη ταση(9ν)
Τι θα μπορουσα να κανω?
Αν και ο FM1 που εχει ανεβασει το θεμα μου ειπε πως μπορει να δεχτει μεχρι 16ν max οχι πιο πανω!

----------


## ntinosch93

Οσο για την εξοδο σε watt δεν με νοιαζει! οσα και να ειναι! το μονο που θελω ειναι να φτιαξω μια ενισχυση στον πομπο χωρις να ζοριζεται κανενα μηχανημα!

----------


## chip

για τροφοδοτικό αν δεν είναι με Lm338K θα κοιτούσα σε L200 με εξωτερικά τρανζίστορ...

----------


## ntinosch93

Οκ τοτε θα κοιταξω για lm338k! αυτο θελει προστασια που λεγαμε?
απο μονο του θα ειναι κομπλε? η θελει και κανενα 2ν3055?

----------


## chip

το LM338Κ είναι σαν το lm317K (TO-3) για 5Α (δεν θέλει εξωτερικό τρανζίστορ και έχει προστασίας βραχυκυκλωματος και υπερθέρμανσης). Είναι ακριβούτσικο αυτό που βγάζει η ST και πανάκριβο το αυθεντικό της national και μην σκεφτείς το ebay γιατί είναι γεματό μαιμούδες LM317K μετονομασμένες... που φυσικά δεν θα σου δουλέψουν πάνω από 1,5Α!!! Βασικά έχουν αναφερθεί μαϊμούδες και στην Ελληνική αγορά... οπότε η γνώμη μου είναι να πας κατευθείαν στο ST γιατί το national αυθεντικό έχει πάνω από 40 ευρώ!!!

Για φθηνή λύση L200 με εξωτερικό τρανζίστορ όπου προσφέρει και προστασία ρεύματος...

----------

